# Purchasing a Polarion X1



## tonkem (Dec 24, 2009)

I think I am very close to deciding between the x1 and the Ph40 Polarion HID lights. 

Please advise where would be the best place to purchase them. I know that 4sevens.com has a discount of 8% but they don't stock the lights, and Polarion of course sells them. I also noticed that Opticsplanet.net has some PH40's on ebay for retail, but have the option to make offer, anyone have any history with opticsplanet.net? do they offer cpf discounts?

Anything else you would like to share regarding the X1 vs the PH40 would be appreciated. Besides the obvious difference in price, why should I go for the PH40? I am leaning toward the X1 because of it's size and cost. Please help 

I appreciate your help.

PS, anyone live in North Texas own a Polarion that I might be able to see and handle before pulling the trigger? Never hurts to ask. PM me if you do. 

Tony


----------



## Sampolainen (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Polarion Helios PH40/X1 for sale in Europe to US*

I don't know for sure about U.S policies concerning taxing... But it probably is similar as elsewhere. So if customs gets interested in your shipment you'd need to pay taxes when you get it. Here in Finland it would be 22% of the price you paid originally for the product. It could very well raise total costs close to buying domestic. And then there's the case of possibly needing warranty repairs which could become complicated in case you need to ship internationally. Not to mention time consuming and perhaps costly because of shipping. One needs to carefully think if saving around $100 is justification enough to order abroad. 

I'm not trying to scare you here  I often get stuff internationally, mostly because it's not available here. And sometimes because it might be 100% more expensive domestically


----------



## tonkem (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Polarion Helios PH40/X1 for sale in Europe to US*

Any suggestions of where to buy, at a price that is less than retail?

Thanks for your help. 

Tony


----------



## Patriot (Dec 25, 2009)

4Sevens with their CPF discount is where I could go. Also, I think the X1 offers more value. The P-series offers a hard anodized finish and slightly better water resistance but both are submersible.


----------



## tab665 (Dec 25, 2009)

i ended up ordering my X-1 from 4sevens a few months ago. the discount code was definitly something i could not pass up. i emailed 4sevens and requested to get mine in the silver finish. there are two advantages of the ph40 over the X-1. the first is that the X-1 is type II ano, while the PH40 has HA. and secondly, the PH40 seems to be much more grip friendly around the battery tube. then again, the X-1 was designed to be a handle carry light. i cant make any other compairisons than that since i dont own a PH40. i will say that i am extremely impressed with my X-1. its the perfect balance of throw and spill for me; it lights up my backyard in one quick turn of the ring. and you cant beat the instant on/off that all polarions have.


----------



## tonkem (Dec 25, 2009)

Anybody have any in hand shots of the x1? I have seen many pics of the PH40 in the hand, but only seen the x1 held by the handle. 

I am leaning toward the Ph40 for its ergonomics.

Thanks again. 

Tony


----------



## Patriot (Dec 25, 2009)

tonkem said:


> I am leaning toward the Ph40 for its ergonomics.





Merry Christmas!!! 


Check member Vee73's site for a picture. I'm not sure if it exists or not, but the U2 is very close in size to the X1 so use that for a reference.

I used the handle on the PH40 and PH50 probably 95% of the time. The only time that I grasp the light body is when I have my hand secured underneath the handle, for holding above shoulder height and over my head for some reason. The rest of the time I hold by the handle. I think Polarion knew this is how the light worked ergonomically and why they didn't hesitate to make a short, fat body. As for hand holding the body on the X1, you could do it, but then you have to ask the question, 'why would you want to?' The light is so perfectly balanced it becomes a one or two finger light for hours at a time.


----------



## tonkem (Dec 25, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Merry Christmas!!!
> 
> 
> Check member Vee73's site for a picture. I'm not sure if it exists or not, but the U2 is very close in size to the X1 so use that for a reference.
> ...



Which of the PH40 or X1 do you use most? By reading the forums, it looks like you are the expert  I am just not wanting to buy one and then say, I should have got the other, you know  The extra $400 is not the big of a deal, so I would want the one that is the better light. 

Thanks for your help. 

Tony


----------



## tonkem (Dec 25, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Merry Christmas!!!
> 
> 
> Check member Vee73's site for a picture. I'm not sure if it exists or not, but the U2 is very close in size to the X1 so use that for a reference.
> ...



I have read some threads of buyers purchasing their polarions thru Ken Good? Is he able to discount the lights? I would want to order from the best source possible. 

Thanks again for the information. 

Tony


----------



## Patriot (Dec 26, 2009)

I think the "discounts" you may have been seeing where those associated with the groupbuy that occurred a long time ago during the announcement of the PH50. The only long running, on going light deal that I'm aware of is the deal from 4Sevens, who is well respected here on CPF.

Given that the wattage is the same, I'd go for the X1. The X1 used to be a 35W light and when someone desired a 40W light they could step up to the PH40. Given that the X1 got bumped up to 40W, imo there's not a whole lot of reason to buy the P series unless you can't live without an HA finish. I've always been a big proponent of the highest power, in the smallest package, at the lightest weight, when all other aspects are similar. In these categories the X1 wins out.


----------



## vee73 (Dec 26, 2009)

Here are a few images.


----------



## tab665 (Dec 26, 2009)

go for the silver finish X-1. all things being equal (price), it still would have been the one i chose. it still has a good ammount of heft and size too it, which makes me even more confident in my choice.


----------



## vee73 (Dec 26, 2009)

X1 video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRdBmkVGL94


----------



## tonkem (Dec 26, 2009)

vee73 said:


> Here are a few images.



Anybody here buy a light not only for function, but also for looks? I am kinda liking the look of the PH40 over the x1. Anybody know much about the Abyss? It looks much like the x1. 

Thanks again for all your help.

Tony


----------



## FrogmanM (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow, this is the perfect thread to hold me over until I receive my X1.

-Mayo


----------



## Patriot (Dec 26, 2009)

tonkem said:


> Anybody here buy a light not only for function, but also for looks? I am kinda liking the look of the PH40 over the x1. Anybody know much about the Abyss? It looks much like the x1.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.
> 
> Tony




abyss


----------



## tab665 (Dec 27, 2009)

excelent video Vee! shows once again why you deserved that generous gift from Ken. :thumbsup:


----------



## vee73 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you very much.lovecpf


----------



## tonkem (Dec 27, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I think the "discounts" you may have been seeing where those associated with the groupbuy that occurred a long time ago during the announcement of the PH50. The only long running, on going light deal that I'm aware of is the deal from 4Sevens, who is well respected here on CPF.
> 
> Given that the wattage is the same, I'd go for the X1. The X1 used to be a 35W light and when someone desired a 40W light they could step up to the PH40. Given that the X1 got bumped up to 40W, imo there's not a whole lot of reason to buy the P series unless you can't live without an HA finish. I've always been a big proponent of the highest power, in the smallest package, at the lightest weight, when all other aspects are similar. In these categories the X1 wins out.



Another question, how long do the batteries hold their charge if unused? I am considering getting extra batteries, but don't know if I will need them. 

Thanks again for you help. 

I am, at this time, leaning toward the PH40, for looks and grip size. Also finding out if opticsplanet will sell them for less then 4sevens with CPF discount, worth a shot for a high priced item. 

I am looking forward to getting the light. How long does it normally take to drop ship from Polarion, as both retailers would have to order direct from Polarion. 


Tony
:wave:


----------



## tonkem (Dec 27, 2009)

Concerning price. www.knivesandtools.com has the PH40 for 1049.50 Euro or $1508.28, which is almost $500 cheaper than 4sevens.com with CPF discount. This retailer is in Germany, anyone deal with a purchase to the US? They also offer free ship to the USA. Any difference in the light, when purchasing from abroad? 

Any help would be appreciated. I am very close to pulling the trigger on the PH40.

thanks again.

Tony
:wave:


----------



## dudemar (Dec 27, 2009)

I would definitely go for the X1; but if you find the PH40 aesthetically pleasing, more power to you. I believe 4Sevens is the only place to offer a discount for said light. Shipping shouldn't take more than a week.

Your question about purchasing from knivesandtools.com: I looked at the bottom of their website, the company is actually in the Netherlands. If you have any warranty issues, problems with your light, need support, etc, it's going to be a hassle to ship it back and forth from there. I'm not sure to what extent Polarion-USA will cover your light, but I'm sure Ken Good will chime in on this thread very soon.

It's a really great price, but it's something to think about.


----------



## tonkem (Dec 27, 2009)

tonkem said:


> Concerning price. www.knivesandtools.com has the PH40 for 1049.50 Euro or $1508.28, which is almost $500 cheaper than 4sevens.com with CPF discount. This retailer is in Germany, anyone deal with a purchase to the US? They also offer free ship to the USA. Any difference in the light, when purchasing from abroad?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. I am very close to pulling the trigger on the PH40.
> 
> ...




Nevermind, answered my own question, as there are importing fees noted on their website. 

Thanks 
Tony


----------



## tonkem (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. I purchased from a CPF member, a PH40, and should receive on Wednesday. 

I am looking forward to seeing what this light can do. If it is anything close to the video I have seen and the pictures, then I will be happy. 

Thanks again for all the help. 

Tony


----------



## Patriot (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats on the PH40.

Typically these lights are far less impressive on video than in actual use. I'm sure you'll be amazed.


----------



## sledhead (Dec 28, 2009)

Glad to see you got one! I was going to PM you at least 5 times to say I was selling mine but just could not do it! It is a great light, you won't regret it. 

Let us know what you think when you get it!


----------



## dudemar (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats tonkem, you will not regret it.


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 29, 2009)

dudemar said:


> Congrats tonkem, you will not regret it.



I have a X1 that I need to sell once I can take some photos with the diffusion filter and write a review on it.
I really like it, but never use it other then shootout photos and need the funds more then the light right now. If you are interested PM me.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## tonkem (Dec 29, 2009)

mtbkndad said:


> I have a X1 that I need to sell once I can take some photos with the diffusion filter and write a review on it.
> I really like it, but never use it other then shootout photos and need the funds more then the light right now. If you are interested PM me.
> 
> Take Care,
> mtbkndad :wave:



Thanks for the offer, but I just purchased a PH40, which I decided I liked better than the X1, as it was a bit better looking with same power output as the X1. 

Good luck with your sale. 

Tony


----------



## tonkem (Dec 30, 2009)

Howdy everybody, 

Received my PH40 from member mrtedbear. Very good to deal with him. Shipped it overnight the next day! Light is amazing. I am looking forward to getting it out tonight in the night, to see what it can really do. I turned on my Jetbeam m1x with a rated 450 OTF lumens and then turned on the PH40 and what a difference. Night and day 

This is one big light 

Thanks for all the help, and thanks to mrtedbear for a great deal on a fantastic light. 

Tony


----------



## Patriot (Dec 30, 2009)

tonkem said:


> Howdy everybody,
> 
> I turned on my Jetbeam m1x with a rated 450 OTF lumens and then turned on the PH40 and what a difference. Night and day









Understatement of the year award trophy. :nana:


A big congrats Tony, I'll look forward to hearing your thoughts after you get to play with it tonight.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 30, 2009)

tonkem said:


> I turned on my Jetbeam m1x with a rated 450 OTF lumens and then turned on the PH40 and what a difference. Night and day





Patriot said:


> Understatement of the year award trophy. :nana:


+1 on that, I was thinking of asking for a beamshot comparison between these two so I could see what you're talking about and was reminded of this *E1E before & after* beamshot in the Milky Roomsweeper thread: 


Seiko said:


>


----------



## tonkem (Dec 31, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Understatement of the year award trophy. :nana:
> 
> 
> A big congrats Tony, I'll look forward to hearing your thoughts after you get to play with it tonight.



Hello all, I took the light with me on my walk tonight, and just got back. I also took along my surefire E2E with KX2 LED head for low light use. I have to say this PH40 packs a light punch, it lights up quite a ways and with a more natural light then my LED's. I must say this guy is heavy, so I wore the strap that came with it. I am a relatively small guy 5'8" 145 lbs. 

When you turn this light on, it will get you noticed  I ran across a skunk in my neighborhood, shined it at him, and he started to raise his tail, so I moved the light off of him and off into the trees. This light can throw. 

Sorry, no beam shots, etc., just getting it out to run it thru some paces and getting used to it. 

Tony


----------



## Patriot (Dec 31, 2009)

That's so cool Tony. There's nothing like a Polarion for the total HID package. I had to remind myself that you have a PH40. My brain went into X1 mode because of the thread title. About the weight, yeah, it's about a 1/2 heavier than the X1 but that's still very light and compact for a 40W light that runs for over an hour. 

I'll likely be on the hunt for a bargain X1 shortly myself. Preferably the 40W version.


----------



## tonkem (Dec 31, 2009)

Patriot said:


> That's so cool Tony. There's nothing like a Polarion for the total HID package. I had to remind myself that you have a PH40. My brain went into X1 mode because of the thread title. About the weight, yeah, it's about a 1/2 heavier than the X1 but that's still very light and compact for a 40W light that runs for over an hour.
> 
> I'll likely be on the hunt for a bargain X1 shortly myself. Preferably the 40W version.



I am sure you saw further up in the thread that another CPF member has a x1 for sale 



mtbkndad said:


> I have a X1 that I need to sell once I can take some photos with the diffusion filter and write a review on it.
> I really like it, but never use it other then shootout photos and need the funds more then the light right now. If you are interested PM me.
> 
> Take Care,
> mtbkndad



Tony


----------



## Patriot (Dec 31, 2009)

tonkem said:


> I am sure you saw further up in the thread that another CPF member has a x1 for sale




Thanks Tony, I did see that one but at this time I'm looking for a 40W light. The older X1s were 35W.


----------



## Leon dai (Jan 3, 2010)

I think i am deeply poisoned by it. it totally take up my mind. can anyone borrow me one .


----------



## Leon dai (Jan 3, 2010)

HIDacholic


----------



## FrogmanM (Jan 20, 2010)

Its finally here!!! 




Flashlight, or thermos?




Inspected by my Rat Terrier.

Well it sure is pouring in Southern Orange County... BUT ITS NOT DARK YET!!!:shakehead

If the rain lets up later on tonight, I'll try her out on some hills near my house.:huh:

-Mayo

(sry about the crummy iPhone Pics)


----------



## dudemar (Jan 20, 2010)

Can't wait for the night shot pics!!!


----------



## Parker VH (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats. I'm sure you'll be very happy with it.:twothumbs


----------



## sledhead (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice! Hey, don't worry about the rain, it's submersible to 100'  Stay away from the mudslides though.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats Frogman on your new trophy light. She's a beauty.


----------

